# 94 sentra starter removal



## sl2ner (Nov 5, 2008)

how in gods name do i remove this thing... can barely see it, put car on lift tried removing it from underneath..... that ain't working out for me haha, also removed air intake but can still barely access this starter ... is there any easy way around this?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

i just take the tranny out.....its pretty cramped but its only 2 bolts, really no way around it

i have a used one if u want to buy it


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I took mine out from above. Jack the car up so you can see what you're doing from below. Take the air intake box and hose out and feel around until you figure it out. I had to take mine out 3 times. After once, you'll know where everything is. I think there were only two bolts. One was also holding the negative battery cable on, if it helps.


----------

